# Phrag kovachii 2 blooms



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2016)

2 of the 3 buds are now opened



Phragmipedium kovachii 3 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Phragmipedium kovachii 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## phraggy (Apr 10, 2016)

Gobsmacked!!! Congrats on the two fabulous blooms. Can you show the full plant?

Ed


----------



## Silvan (Apr 10, 2016)

Gorgeous! I love the second picture.


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2016)

Very impressive.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 10, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## Carkin (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh, my....I'm so jealous!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruth (Apr 10, 2016)

Omg!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Hien (Apr 10, 2016)

very nice


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 10, 2016)

Very very impressive. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2016)

Nicer.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 10, 2016)

Stunning! You don't see many of these pictures...

David


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 10, 2016)

Incredible. Your photos really do your plants justice. Would also like to see a photo of the whole plant.


----------



## abax (Apr 10, 2016)

Quite royal in the deep purple velvet. I feel like I could
reach out and touch that pouch. Lovely photos and congrats on blooming the plant so well.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 11, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!! Jean


----------



## Earen (Apr 11, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2016)

What's your culture? And put me on the list for a division!


----------



## trdyl (Apr 11, 2016)

Wonderful! :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> What's your culture? And put me on the list for a division!



In summer I give it the max light level it can take... that means several hours of direct sun (from the beginning of the day to midday)... Temps are cool at night, and almost alway under 86 F (30 C) at day. The highs are usually 24 to 27 C I would say. 

The mix is 2 years old. Lots of rockwool... maybe with bark and LECA... don't remember... And with Oyster shells. Il fertlize almost with every watering (and I water almost everyday). Fert solution is 60 to 135 ppm total. There is always water in the saucer.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 11, 2016)

I think you would like to kill some of us with pics.....


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> I think you would like to kill some of us with pics.....



Kill???


----------



## Peru (Apr 11, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 11, 2016)

Now thats just showing off!

Kidding aside, great plants, flowers and pics.

Well done...thanks for posting.


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2016)

Happy happy plant


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 12, 2016)

Congratulation, great picture and very nice flowers…


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow, that's amazing. This is my Phrag. goal I hope to achieve one day.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2016)

well done


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 19, 2016)

Sweet bloom'in!


----------



## naoki (Apr 20, 2016)

Super nice! The back lighting is pretty cool!


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2016)

Very Cool:drool:


----------



## Peru (Apr 28, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 30, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------

